# Superstitions, folklore, the occult - demons, monsters, ghosts, whathaveyou



## TheYellowMustang (Jan 16, 2014)

I want to read about superstitions. Everything I do know is from watching movies and reading fiction, like "vampires like blood" and "ghosts walk through walls". Before I start my next project I would love to know as much as possible about myths and superstitions related to whatever topic I choose to explore. I'll probably still break some of the established "rules", but I'm of the belief that before breaking the rules, you should know them. I'm particularly interested in demons (still not sure what exactly I want to write about, but I'm hoping research can lead to some inspiration).

Google led me to "Encyclopedia of Superstitions, Folklore, and the Occult Sciences of the World", and I'm happy to read all three volumes if they are in fact good, it's just that I'm still to find a single review. 

If you have done research on superstitions and folklore, any recommendations?


----------



## Nickleby (Jan 16, 2014)

As with teaching, the goal in writing is not to know everything about a subject but to know more than your students. I would pick one topic--you express an interest in demons--and start there. Find some obscure folk tale, then update it or borrow a couple of characters. I always liked the one about the troll with a lake in his wallet....


----------



## J Anfinson (Jan 16, 2014)

I find The Shadowlands to be a pretty entertaining website to visit. They cover pretty much everything you're looking for, except maybe for demons, I don't remember.


----------



## TheYellowMustang (Jan 17, 2014)

> As with teaching, the goal in writing is not to know everything about a subject but to know more than your students. I would pick one topic--you express an interest in demons--and start there. Find some obscure folk tale, then update it or borrow a couple of characters. I always liked the one about the troll with a lake in his wallet....



I am interested in demons, and I'll probably land on either demons or aliens (preferably from another dimension as opposed to another planet), but a part of me still wants to just dig into the whole world of superstitions and learn my options.



> I find The Shadowlands to be a pretty entertaining website to visit. They cover pretty much everything you're looking for, except maybe for demons, I don't remember.



Thanks, I'll check it out!


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 17, 2014)

TheYellowMustang said:


> ...If you have done research on superstitions and folklore, any recommendations?



Go to the "Literary Studies" section of a good bookstore. You'll find tons of books on various sorts of myth and folklore. Read anything you can get your hands on by Joseph Campbell, the unchallenged master of this field. Also, read "The Writer's Journey: Mythic Structure for Writers" by Vogler, "Grimm's Fairytales" by, of course, the Brother's Grimm  (Read a good annotated version.) and read "The Golden Bough" by Frazer. (Get an early copy, if possible.)

Note: "Superstitions" is a bit different than folklore or mythology. There are books that focus on superstitions and you might find them in your Pop Non-Fiction sections. Some superstitions may rise from fable, myth, beliefs in magic and religion, as well, so you'll probably find several references to superstitions in mythology.


----------



## Deleted member 54984 (Jan 17, 2014)

Two years ago I bought a book that was like an dictionary of demons. The title is called The Dictionary of Demons: Names of the Damned. Really good source in my opinion. Not only gives you names and their meaning, but also other stuff like symbols and their meanings. I would recommend it if you like just a book source. I am using it right now to help me with my occult detective story that I am in the process of writing.


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 17, 2014)

JPeguero25 said:


> Two years ago I bought a book that was like an dictionary of demons. The title is called The Dictionary of Demons: Names of the Damned. Really good source in my opinion. Not only gives you names and their meaning, but also other stuff like symbols and their meanings. I would recommend it if you like just a book source. I am using it right now to help me with my occult detective story that I am in the process of writing.



There are varieties of those in various forms.  IIRC, Wikipedia has an extensive list of Angels/Demons/Spirits/Djinni along with their runes/symbols/spheres of influence. I'm sure a wiki search would turn it up.


----------



## TheYellowMustang (Jan 18, 2014)

Wow, thanks guys  I'll check all of this out as soon as possible. 



> Wikipedia has an extensive list of Angels/Demons/Spirits/Djinni along with their runes/symbols/spheres of influence.



I prefer books to screens (especially when doing research), but since this is true for so many subjects, price becomes a factor.


----------

